# Running into some problems with 6.2-RELEASE in a jail



## austaxes (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi,

I have a rather old 6.2-RELEASE FreeBSD installation that I want to run inside a jail.  I have the jail working, except that every time something tries to `setuid` it seems to fail.  This causes lots of problems when programs like qmail, icecast, mysql etc. start up as they all try to drop privileges.  Has anyone run into this issue?

The host machine is 9.2-RELEASE and if I make a test 9.2 system inside a jail everything works fine.

Here are some examples of how it fails:


```
[root@box ~]# su - user
su: /usr/local/bin/bash: Permission denied
[root@box ~]# sudo su -
sudo: can't open /usr/local/etc/sudoers: Permission denied
[root@box ~]#
```


----------



## ondra_knezour (Dec 24, 2013)

All jails are running same kernel, that one, which host machine run. So you are actually trying to run 6.2 (7 years after end of life) userland with the 9.2 kernel.

Following may help, but I can't say it is supported.

```
options          COMPAT_FREEBSD6   # Compatible with FreeBSD6
```



> This option is required to support applications compiled on FreeBSD 6.X versions that use FreeBSD 6.X system call interfaces.


http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO885 ... onfig.html
http://www.freshports.org/misc/compat6x/


----------



## SirDice (Dec 24, 2013)

Keep in mind that COMPAT_FREEBSD6 requires COMPAT_FREEBSD7 and COMPAT_FREEBSD8 to run on FreeBSD 9.x. 

And I strongly recommend not using 6.2. As has been noted it's been end of life for 7 years.


----------

